
Palmerston Island, Population 35 - 80mph
https://www.outsideonline.com/palmerston-atoll-island-climate-change
======
smileypete
Couple of Palmerston sea shanties:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlwhUKO6RYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlwhUKO6RYA)

from:

[https://www.discogs.com/David-Fanshawe-Spirit-Of-
Polynesia/r...](https://www.discogs.com/David-Fanshawe-Spirit-Of-
Polynesia/release/4034023)

This is a good one too, basically it's a hold over from when servicemen were
stationed there in WW2, probably using the same bugle!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF6LPqzFcc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF6LPqzFcc8)

Well work checking out, looks like the other tracks are on youtube too, but
missing the sleeve notes and background info.

------
george_ciobanu
Just one photo?

~~~
mikeymz
Crap innit?

